# Bunk sliks and riveted boats



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 29, 2013)

Are there any "PVC type" products that can be used on bunks with a riveted hull? Would roller bunks be just as good? Thanks.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 30, 2013)

35 views and no replies? [-X


----------



## JMichael (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not aware of any slicks that are made of PVC but that doesn't mean there isn't something out there. I thought most of them were made with some type of plastic. I know that's what I used on my trailer and my brothers trailer. From what I know of PVC and sunlight, it tends to get brittle when exposed to the sun. 

P.S. I was one of those earlier viewers but since I didn't have what I considered to be useful info for your question, I didn't respond. But since you wanted responses, here mine. :mrgreen: Oh, here's a pic I took of my brothers trailer while we were modifying it. Don't have a pic of mine.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I should have said "plastic" not PVC.


----------



## Brine (Jul 31, 2013)

I've seen a few riveted hulls on plastic bunks. All of the owners reported no problems. I'm pretty sure there are a few on here as well in the mods section. So long as the bunks are aligned properly and you don't have the gliides installed such that the rivets will ever hit an edge head-on (such as the individual strips spaced apart from one another) , I don't see it ever causing a problem. Roller bunks are a pain in the rear. Been there done that. 

Alot of the folks by me use Ultimate Bunk Boards


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 31, 2013)

plastic type cutting boards from walmart can be used as bunk slicks & they're cheaper since the packaging doesn't say "marine" on it :wink: 

just be sure to countersink your mounting screws & follow brine's advice above

to me though, carpeted 2x4s work just fine


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 31, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> to me though, carpeted 2x4s work just fine


And what some people do is spray Liquid Roller or some sort of silicone spray onto their carpeted bunks which cuts down on the friction and allows your boat to slide easier.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 31, 2013)

Go here to see some posts about bunk boards, plastic, PVC, cutting board, HDPE material, etc.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465


----------



## fish devil (Jul 31, 2013)

:twisted: Here you go......








I use it for my 16' riveted Tracker. Bunk caps. Cabelas & BPS sells them. Other products like cutting boards DO NOT hold up to riveted boats.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ultra High Molecular Weight Poly-Ethylene (UHMW-PE) is what you want, preferably black as it doesn't degrade as fast as the white stuff does. 

Cutting boards are made of the white stuff and they work great, just expect them to get damaged from rough rivets or excessive sunlight.

I had some white nylon chain guides on for a couple years and they degraded / wore too quickly.

Carpet is a poor substitute at best and has a lot of negatives vs. PE.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Brine, why are bunk rollers a pain in the butt?


----------



## Brine (Aug 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324404#p324404 said:


> Ernest T. Bass » Today, 00:14[/url]"]Thanks guys.
> 
> Brine, why are bunk rollers a pain in the butt?



1. The weight distribution isn't nearly as good compared to long flat bunks (at least with my particular boat/trailer) and in fact created dents in the bottom of the hull where the boat rested on the rollers during transport while bouncing down the road. 
2. The boat would never stay put when you wanted it too when loading/unloading alone, and almost impossible to manage on steeper ramps. There may be good roller designs out there, but I didn't have one.
3. Price - My old trailer had 12 rollers on it. I think they were around $20 each, so I put about $300 worth of poly vinyl rollers on it when the old rubber ones dry-rotted and had to be replaced.


----------



## chevyrulz (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll add to brine's post that I hated the roller trailer under my ski boat

I had to leave it in gear with throttle up to like 2000 rpms just to keep it on the trailer while hooking up to the winch, whereas with bunks, I can put it in neutral & boat stays put

Also, I always worried if the winch strap & safety chain broke while goin down the road the boat would roll right off it onto the road, not likely but possible, much more so at least than on bunks. this is also possible if you forgot to hook up the chain & lock the winch strap...

i don't find it any easier or harder to land on bunks or rollers in a swift current, both seem same to me

lastly, it left gnarly black marks all over the hull & would cost about $250 to replace with non-marking style rollers

having owned both, i see no benefit to a roller trailer. they might come in handy on a huge, heavy boat making it not necessary to back down as far & get your truck wet & not necessary to use as much throttle to land, but other than that i think they're probably worthless


----------

